# Preguntas de Física



## gaska (Jun 17, 2006)

hola,soy estudiandte secundario y en fisika nos plantearon unas preuntas que tenemos que responder: Tengo mas o menos las ideas,pero soy muy malo para expresarme :S!
las pregunta uno la vdd,no la entiendo mucho.
Alguien podria ser tan amable de ayudarme a responder estas preguntas? o darme mas información?
muchas gracias de antemano

1.En cierta region del espacio hay un conjunto de cargas electricas positivas y negativas. ¿ Que tipo de movimiento adquieren las cargas cuandio se aplica en la region un campo electrico uniforme?. ¿ Se produce separacion entre las cargas? Justifica tus respuestas.

2. En la situacion anterior, ¿ Que significado fisico tiene afirmar que se aplicara un campo electrico uniforme?

Es aquel campo en el cual el vector campo electrico tiene la misma magnitud,direccion y sentido en cualquier punto del campo.

3. ¿ Que significa afirmar que la carga electrica esta cuantizada?

Se refiere a que los electrones solo pueden ser enteros. Por ejemplo no puede haber "medio" electron.


4. Explica el concetp de superficie equipotencial.

Se refiere a que todas las cargas que se encuentran a la misma distancia de una carga Q tienen el mismo potencial. De esto se dsprende que el trabajo realizado para mover las cargas electricas entre dischos puntos es siempre cero. El campo electrico es perpendicular a las superficices equipotenciales.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 17, 2006)

gaska dijo:
			
		

> hola,soy estudiandte secundario y en fisika nos plantearon unas preuntas que tenemos que responder: Tengo mas o menos las ideas,pero soy muy malo para expresarme :S!
> las pregunta uno la vdd,no la entiendo mucho.
> Alguien podria ser tan amable de ayudarme a responder estas preguntas? o darme mas información?
> muchas gracias de antemano
> ...



Eso sería, solo quisiera pedir que en los temas no utilicen títulos como "Ayuda en un trabajo" mejor pongan a que se refiere el trabajo, en este caso sería Preguntas de Física y el lugar correcto para esto sería dudas en general.


----------



## gaska (Jun 17, 2006)

ok,disuclpa por el titulo y la ubicacion, la vdd,tuve la duda si ponerlo en general o aqui :S
gracias x la ayuda man


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 17, 2006)

gaska dijo:
			
		

> ok,disuclpa por el titulo y la ubicacion, la vdd,tuve la duda si ponerlo en general o aqui :S
> gracias x la ayuda man




No hay problema, ahora lo muevo .

En cuanto a las preguntas ya quedo todo aclarado?


Saludos


----------



## gaska (Jun 17, 2006)

sep,salvo lo de "cuantizado". Voy a seguir buscando,si encuentro algo lo posteo,quizas le sirva a algun otro estudiante que pase aqui .


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 17, 2006)

gaska dijo:
			
		

> sep,salvo lo de "cuantizado". Voy a seguir buscando,si encuentro algo lo posteo,quizas le sirva a algun otro estudiante que pase aqui .



Hola acá explican lo que es un campo cuantizado tal vez le sirva
http://100cia.com/opinion/foros/showthread.php?t=1206&goto=nextnewest

Saludos


----------



## nacmanger (Jun 18, 2006)

Un campo cuantizado:
 Apunta a que la inensidad se expresa en cantidades fijas. es decir no hay unidades intermedias.
 si se toma la carga de una particula como unida fundamental "q" se dice que la carga esta cuantizada ya que no existe 0.5q ni ninguna subdivición, solo se permiten multiplos q , 2q , 100q etc


----------



## gaska (Jun 18, 2006)

excelente ya tengo casi listo el trabajo,de hecho lo tengo listo,pero se me olvido una pregunta !

en esta no tengo la menor idea,la contetso un compañero,no se si esta esta bien, alguna idea?

5. Se tienen dos esferas conductoras , ambas con igual carga electrica. Inicialmente las esferas estan aisladas entre si, pero despues se las conecta mediante un alambre. Al hacer la conexion se observa que no circula corriente por el alambre. A partir d elo anterior, ¿que se puede inferir respecto a las esferas?

Las esferas al estar cargadas con igual carga se repelen debido a que no les quedan electrones libres, entonces, al conectar dos esferas cargadas mediante un alambre, por este no fluye energía. Un ejemplo de esto son las baterías: Si se conectan los 2 polos positivos de dos baterías, no ocurriría nada ya que poseen igual carga.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 18, 2006)

gaska dijo:
			
		

> excelente ya tengo casi listo el trabajo,de hecho lo tengo listo,pero se me olvido una pregunta !
> 
> en esta no tengo la menor idea,la contetso un compañero,no se si esta esta bien, alguna idea?
> 
> ...



Hola, en el caso de las baterías es como 2 autos, si ambos vienen en dirección opuesta con la misma fuerza, el choque ocasionará que ambos se colapsen pero ninguno se recorrerá hacia ningún lado, entonces el desplazamiento es =0

Si un carro viene más fuerte que otro, al ocurrir el choque, se resta la fuerza del priemro al del segundo y el resulatdo es la fuerza con el el más fuerte desplazará al más debil.

Entonces en las baterías si tenemos 2 baterías de 9v conectadas ++ y --, lo que harán es restarse, en realidad Si fluye corriente, pues si usted ha tenido oportunidad de conectar 2 baterías estas se descargan rapidísimo.


En cuanto a  las esferas, creo que la respuesta es esta, todo en el universo trata de alcanzar un equilibrio como el calor, entonces si ambas esferas ya estan equilibradas en carga entonces no fluye carga de una a otra en caso de que una se descargara un poco, entonces si habría flujo hasta que alcancen equilibrio.

Saludos


----------



## nacmanger (Jun 19, 2006)

Para que se genere coriente que circule por el alambre, es necesaria una diferencia de potencial entre ambos extremos del mismo.En este caso los potenciales de ambos extremos son iguales.
 Si se toma la corriente como un flujo de electrones, estos iran desde donde hay mas hacia donde hay menos
 Como las cargas estan equilibradas no hay flujo => no hay corriente


----------

